# October Issue of Home Haunt News Released



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2008)

Announcing the release of the new issue of Home Haunt News!

Home Haunt News October 2009

In This issue:
- Easy To Make Body Bags
- Pumpkin Saver Tips
- Haunt Music
- Actor Based Prop: Cage
- Halloween Safety
- How-To Make A Giant spider 6-10 feet
- And More..Visit http://www.homehauntnews.com/ now.



- NOW 4(four) formats are currently available -
** Flash Powered Page Flip (The New favorite)
** Classic Online Version
** PDF 
** NEW Ink Frendly PDF (articles have no background images. Uses less ink to print. Please note: Some pages in this issue still have solid backgrounds. We will attempt to have our next issue even better for this format.)

- - - - - - - - - 

From YOU!:
Send us your pictures! Have you taken pictures of your decorations? Or your props? Any picture that you would like to share with the community? We want to include your pictures. Please send us your pictures and any description of the pics to [email protected] 
We cannot wait to see them!


----------

